# 3 failed ICSI - genetic testing?



## Sweetpeas

Hi, please could you help me....

We have had 3 failed ICSI treatments and I am 12 days in to the dreaded 2ww....

I have always had a good response to drugs etc but never has one of of embryos implanted or been strong enough to be frozen.

1st attempt - 14 eggs, 10 fertilised - 2 e/t on day 3 (1 assisted hatching) - BFN
2nd attempt - 6 eggs, 4 fertilised - 2 e/t, day 2 - BFN
Changed to short protocol...
3rd attempt - 21 eggs, 18 fertilised - 2 e/t blast day 5 - BFN
4th attempt - 18 eggs, 15 fertilised - waiting....

If this attempt does not work, how can they check the quality of my eggs or sperm and would you recommend us looking into PGD or PDG not sure which one it is... (whereby they extract a cell from the embryo to check quality) etc etc as we seem to have implantation problems.  I had an internal test done for fibroids etc - all fine, they were also pleased with my lining...

Do you think I should go down the route for genetic testing....

I had major surgery for endo 5 years ago and pco.  I a 31, hubby 34. We started this process when I was 28.

Thanks so much for any advice xxxx


----------



## CrystalW

Sweetpeas said:


> Hi, please could you help me....
> 
> We have had 3 failed ICSI treatments and I am 12 days in to the dreaded 2ww....
> 
> I have always had a good response to drugs etc but never has one of of embryos implanted or been strong enough to be frozen.
> 
> 1st attempt - 14 eggs, 10 fertilised - 2 e/t on day 3 (1 assisted hatching) - BFN
> 2nd attempt - 6 eggs, 4 fertilised - 2 e/t, day 2 - BFN
> Changed to short protocol...
> 3rd attempt - 21 eggs, 18 fertilised - 2 e/t blast day 5 - BFN
> 4th attempt - 18 eggs, 15 fertilised - waiting....
> 
> If this attempt does not work, how can they check the quality of my eggs or sperm and would you recommend us looking into PGD or PDG not sure which one it is... (whereby they extract a cell from the embryo to check quality) etc etc as we seem to have implantation problems. I had an internal test done for fibroids etc - all fine, they were also pleased with my lining...
> 
> Do you think I should go down the route for genetic testing....
> 
> I had major surgery for endo 5 years ago and pco. I a 31, hubby 34. We started this process when I was 28.
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice xxxx


Hello,

Let me know your latest result, i am hopeful for you - if it is not a good result then i will go through all your points.

Best wishes


----------



## Sweetpeas

oh my god   !! We are am stunned! 

Thank you for replying to my message
xxxx


----------



## CrystalW

Sweetpeas said:


> oh my god  !! We are am stunned!
> 
> Thank you for replying to my message
> xxxx


Well done!!! I had a good feeling for you!!!!!!


----------

